# JML Halogen



## sevende (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello, I've been roasting my coffee using different methods like using an oven, cast iron pot, halogen oven and a wok. I've recently discovered a halogen oven by JML with a rotisserie function, just wondering if anyone has tried this method.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds a good option. 'Drum speed' might be slow but you'd get some agitation. With mods like vanes in the drum and a faster motor with speed control you might have something.

How quickly does it heat up and how long until heat reduction takes effect? I assume there's a fan in there too...


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

At first look I would say that I thought yes why not, rotating drum basket could be perfect.

Then I thought again...its designed to cook food...how high does the temperature go? Is it reliable based on the thermostat control (more critical for coffee than doing a pizza). If it goes high enough what happens if you decide to try and roast a 'chaffy natural'? got a handy extinguisher, just in case? The chaff has no where to go with this machine!

I might be wrong, but if I was really looking for a not for intended purpose roaster I would be looking at a cheap popcorn popper, and then run it (first few times at least) in the garden on an RCD. I would stick with your more controllable previously tried (safer) techniques until you decide to jump in and buy a proper roaster.

There are others here with many more pounds/kg experience than I have, who might give you a thumbs up on one of these, lets see.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just doing a quick search on the wobble web and prices with rotisserie part seem to be about £119. Unless you wanting to use as an oven as well then might be advisable to either spend less on a popcorn roaster or add a bit more to buy a second hand gene or similar

My worry with this would be the chaff and whilst you could keep opening the top if it looked liable to catch fire this surely would affect the roast and resultant quality.

Suspect there would also be wide swings in temp as the thermostat kicks in and out with no easy way of telling what temp the beans are roasting at.

If you buying one to act as an oven then makes sense to have a try, let us know how you get on (try a washed bean first though).

John


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

In the states it was popular to use a halogen oven top part ( heating lamp and fan) with a stir crazy popcorn popper bottom which would stir the beans. My thinking was if it worked in that scenario it would work in this one (though they fabricated a metal 'cuff' which would have a slit cut out of it to allow chaff to escape).

I never tasted the results of roasts with such a set up but from memory the tactic was to switch it on and go. If it didn't hit the target temp the thermostat switching wouldn't be an issue.

Have you had a look online for experiences with the 'turbo crazy' roasters? Those above me make a good point regarding chaff and I can't think of an obvious removal method such as the aforementioned collar that would work with the set up.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

On my bread machine / heatgun setup the chaff is blown over the top outside the pan. I wonder if it would be possible to cut a slit on the end of the drum shown, similar to what people has done on the Turbo Crazy. The chaff might then be thrown outside the drum and settle safely in the bottom. Without seeing one in the flesh difficult to be certain.


----------

